# shower corner shelf installation



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There should be instructions in the box. Can you post a link?
I get no hits on Google about this product.
Ron


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

brenner said:


> Looking at a Majestic ceramic corner shelf, it appears it mounts flush to the wall tile, different from how the soap dish is constructed and mounted. Is this correct and how is this attached?


 What type of material is it made off.if its a stone product it gets mounted while the tile is being installed with thin-set. then the tile gets cut around it .I'm not sure on the type of shelf you have. BOB


----------



## brenner (Feb 22, 2009)

Ron 6519, thanks for the response. No instructions came in/with the box.

buletbob, thanks for your response. What you indicated is what it appears but sure looks like it would be/should be mounted directly to the tile.
brenner


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

could you post a pic of the item. BOB


----------



## Rich Metzger (Feb 26, 2009)

A corner shelf made of stone like material? I don't understand how it could possibly be attached to the surface of the surrounding tiles with any integrity. Even if something like silicon caulk were strong enough to keep the corner shelf attached to the tile how could it support the weight of not only the shelf but also anything else you might put on it?!? Silicon caulk is amazing stuff, but not that amazing.

I think Bob may be correct; that it's attached during the tiling process with Thin-Set cement so it becomes part of the walls themselves, in order to get the strength and integrity it needs to support its own weight and the weight of anything else you put on it. 

I'm an amature, and don't know much, so maybe someone can set me straight, but I just don't understand how much of anything could be attached to the surface of any ceramic _or_ porcelain tile waterproof surface with the strength needed to support any weight for very long?!? Good luck. Rich


----------

